# Google Music



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I was on the beta program, and I'm running MIUI, I cant get the music app to update. Anybody ether having this issue?

I get some "not signed" error....

If you are on a different ROM, list it if you get an error too...


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

antintyty said:


> I was on the beta program, and I'm running MIUI, I cant get the music app to update. Anybody ether having this issue?
> 
> I get some "not signed" error....
> 
> If you are on a different ROM, list it if you get an error too...


I'm on the miui ICS test build and i received the music update without issue.


----------



## Fenrisswolf (Jun 28, 2011)

I have the same issue with CM7. will see it an uninstall/reinstall works.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

Liquid 3.1 has same issue. I'm going to switch the player in liquid settings, see if it will install. Liquid has it as a system app, is it the same in the other roms?


----------



## hawkeye12 (Jun 14, 2011)

On liberty 3 I just deleted the Music apk and reinstalled fresh from the Market.

My River Is Orange While Flying High With Liberty 3


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

I got an error still. Cleaned out old copy with a new player and it won't load still. May try a side load latter.


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

I've been able to delete the app, reboot, re install, add my account back, allis good so far...I'm now trying to figure out how to access music from the market....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye12 (Jun 14, 2011)

^ that option is being pushed out...it is supposed to auto update. It will be on your Markets home page, inline with Apps, books, video...

...My River Is Orange While Flying High With Liberty 3...


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been trying to download it too. It downloads then tries to install then I get an error message says incompatible update. I've tried everything. Deleted the music.apk clearing data and cache and uninstalling the market updates and nothing. Any ideas?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

Try clearing market data and cache maybe?


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

xlinuxtrancex said:


> Try clearing market data and cache maybe?


Yes I did that already along with everything else. Didn't work. Went back to stock and installed it just fine.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jfolk53 (Aug 25, 2011)

Fenrisswolf said:


> I have the same issue with CM7. will see it an uninstall/reinstall works.


Did the same here cm7 rev build and worked for me!


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

troybuilt said:


> Yes I did that already along with everything else. Didn't work. Went back to stock and installed it just fine.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


i think the general deal is to delete the version you have installed, reboot, go to market download new version.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 29, 2011)

antintyty said:


> i think the general deal is to delete the version you have installed, reboot, go to market download new version.


Yep. That will solve it.


----------



## daxxone (Jul 29, 2011)

Confirmed. Thanks for the help. You all are the best.


----------

